# Backcharge Question?



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Company A goes into a property and maintains it for however long.

Then we begin to get work orders for that property starting with supply a bid for missing A/C unit then progressing to a final. Our guy doesn't bid all of the graffiti and the basement seepage etc because he has bid them in the past. We receive a work order to perform several bid approvals and refuse because they are all cut down from our original numbers. 

Company C performs the work and we are back charged.

How do they determine who of all the companies that have visited this property will be the one getting hit with the backcharges?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Last contractor goes first.

Last active contractor.

Last active contractor with open receivables.

wash repeat rinse....


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Last contractor goes first.
> 
> Last active contractor.
> 
> ...


Pulling out of the driveway at property in question. None of the work has been done. 

Wtf?

This is fraud.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

So I am to believe that they sent us a work order. We refused it someone else supposedly did it. They charged us back yet the work was not done. 

When confronted with this the "client" informed me that they will be performing this work at a later date.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Update. I just received an email that we are getting a check for the amount in question. 

Guess I won? I'm just not sure it's a victory since it was my money in the first place.


----------



## SRT-Diesel (Aug 1, 2013)

What client


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

SRT-Diesel said:


> What client


This was one of my charge backs with the Brothers. I started breaking them out one by one and going after my money that way.:whistling2:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Guess I won? I'm just not sure it's a victory since it was my money in the first place.


JGWentworth "It's my money and I want it now!"

lol, that was my laugh for the day.

Anyone working in the IQ department at 5 Bothers, after reading your post before this quote above, would have known they had better cut the check loose toot sweet.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> JGWentworth "It's my money and I want it now!"
> 
> lol, that was my laugh for the day.
> 
> Anyone working in the IQ department at 5 Bothers, after reading your post before this quote above, would have known they had better cut the check loose toot sweet.



I am pretty sure they believe that contractors are toothless morons.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I am pretty sure they believe that contractors are toothless morons.






Employes of the five children have certainly talked to me as if I was on their level. 


In case they hadn't noticed I'm not on their level. In my capacity I provide jobs. 
In their capacity they provide labor. Not the same level.


Such stupidity like you mention really grinds my gears. Taking advantage of the hard working contractors is never OK.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Employes of the five children have certainly talked to me as if I was on their level.
> 
> 
> In case they hadn't noticed I'm not on their level. In my capacity I provide jobs.
> ...


I presented the facts to Becky Thomas. I added that I have the most recent inspection pics taken by another company which I was able to obtain. Then I mentioned that my brother is an attorney so legal fees won't be an issue for me. She gave me the thanks for your time I'll look I to this and get back to you. 

Shortly thereafter I received an email stating a check was being processed. Now what if I didn't know the inspection company? Or what if I didn't have an attorney?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Shortly thereafter I received an email stating a check was being processed. Now what if I didn't know the inspection company? Or what if I didn't have an attorney?







I'm pretty sure we all know the answer to that one. 
And it won't take a multi million dollar tax payer funded study to provide the answer.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I am pretty sure they believe that contractors are toothless morons.


Craigslist toothless crack head contractors


----------

